# Robo hamster or mouse?



## Leeleeg123 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm looking to get something really tiny. At first I was thinking mouse because they are the smallest, I went to the pet store and saw the robo hamster and liked how small it is but after further research saw they are not the best in terms of holding. I would like something that is fun to look at and hold somewhat often. I've had every rodent under the sun, I would like a rat but the cage is too big for my space. Which one would be better to suit my needs a mouse (or two) or a robo hamster? Would just like something to keep me company and for entertainment.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

How much space do you have to dedicate to a cage? And what's your budget?
I've never owned a robo, but the one I interacted with in college was very cuddly- old, but had been cuddly since a few weeks after arriving...
Whereas I currently have 4 mice here and they are still terrified of being handled dispite my best efforts (but they didn't come from a good breeder at all)
So go for whichever species will typically suit you best, but you must be prepared for that animal to be an individual, and possibly not fit the 'norm'.
If you go to a good breeder who has handled them often from a young age then your chances are greatly increased of any pet being sociable and want to interact with their person...
But remember every animal needs as large a cage as possible- even a mouse!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Glad you aren't getting a rat! Rats need company they are very social and like living in pairs or groups. 
And yes they need large wide and tall wired cages too.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've never owned mice but I believe that females need to live in groups? Also they smell, males are worse but males are individual. (If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me)
Robos are cute little things, as kodakkuki said some robos are cuddly, really it depends on the individual.

The bigger the cage the better, robos need lots of floor space as they love to run, also no bars that they can reach as they are so tiny they would be able to get out.


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

As kodakkuki said mice can be skittish if not tamed properly. I have 9 does who are super friendly and hand tame, but all were handled since day one. Then I have 3 girls, 1 from a pet shop and 2 from a breeder that were not held as babies and are a bit nervous and would prefer not to be picked up. All my bucks are super friendly whether from breeder or pet shop as they tame up much better, but smell quite a bit stronger. 2 does smell about as strong as 1 hamster (or at least my syrian). although ive never owned a robo so cant comment.
Quite a few of the dwarf hamsters I met were quite fast and jumpy, but most were young or not handled previously.


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I've never had a dwarf hamster so I can't really do a comparison but I've had at least 50 mice. As mentioned already, sometimes mice can be a little nervous of being handled but in most cases you can win them round with a bit of patience. The thing I like about mice is that they won't jump from anything high (unless extremely nervous) and this means I can allow them to free range on the bed without them falling off. My Syrian hamster would have just walked off the edge if I didn't stop him. The mice do pee and poo everywhere though so I have to cover the bed with old sheets, the Syrian was much better behaved in that department.

Remember to look for a cage with narrow bar spacing if you're getting a small furry.


----------



## GalaxyMeow (Nov 18, 2014)

I believe mice need buddies (But I'm not too sure!).

Robo hamsters generally don't like to be held, so mice would be better in those terms. I'd recommend a 40 gallon breeder tank for a pair of female mice, or for a single/ pair of robos. Pairs of robos are difficult to obtain though, and wouldn't recommend it. For your situation I think mice would fit your expectations the best for now!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Female mice need friends, preferable get three if you do get them as it easier on them if one of them dies. Male mice need to live alone. If you are sensitive to smell dont get mice, i quite like the smell but it is very strong and musty. Great to handle and very quirky little creatures.

Robo hamsters can be handled but they are very quick and easily dropped and hurt so it needs to be done over a soft surface at all times. Its best to only get one to prevent fighting and having to split them into two cages [if you have limited space you need to think about this]

There is no guarantee either will be friendly, as it not only depends on how much time you put into handling them but also their individual personality.


----------



## NyxHamsters (Oct 29, 2014)

Even though Robos are small they are skill very active and they need as much space as larger hamsters. RSPCA minimum hamster cage size is 75x50cm.

I have only ever had one Robo come to the rescue and he was quite skittish and shy. Robos are usually 'look but don't touch pets'. Fascinating little thing, but definitely need their space.


----------



## RowdyRabbit (Dec 3, 2014)

In my opinion, a mouse would be easier to handle if you are a first-time rodent owner due to the Robo hamster's tiny size and extremely fast running speed. As long as you get the pet at an extremely young age and commit to interacting with it multiple times a day then a mouse should become fairly comfortable with being handled. However, this all depends on the pet's personality. Remember, when in the pet store, study the animals' behaviours very carefully and look for a chilled-out one to get.
Have you thought about getting a Syrian hamster? They don't need as much space and as much interaction as rats and are usually much calmer and larger than mice and Robos.
Anyway, I hope that this helped! :thumbup:


----------



## ApolloStorm (May 21, 2012)

just to throw in a curveball here, I owned a Chinese ham and he was perfectly handleable from day 1 and still tiny, never bit. From what I've seen of Robos they are like little bullets, and fast!


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm a fan of female mice, I've never had an unfriendly one and one special girl even learnt tricks. You must keep female mice in pairs or groups. I don't find they smell if kept clean, make mice do smell (I think) my current lot were a three and I'm down to one oldey now bless her. Downside to mice is the uncontrollable toilet habits, I do miss the hamster using a corner, they will go over everything. They love climb and run and need lots of hanging toys and a closed wheel.
I've had Chinese hamsters and while they were nice pets I wouldn't choose them again, just personal feelings though, they were very sweet to look at!
Rats are fabulous, again need company and a huge cage, we had three excellent dumbos that were just gorgeous.


----------

